
Twitter’s top management just announced a massive exodus – on Twitter - riboflavin
http://qz.com/601844/twitters-top-management-just-announced-a-massive-exodus-on-twitter/?utm_content=buffera8020&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
duncan_bayne
... by posting a screencap of an email, because their platform won't allow
messages of that length. I wonder if this is intentional humour?

